# First Bacon Bomb a.k.a Fatty



## joecapo (Jun 24, 2017)

How you guys all doing tonight. Was a long week. Figured I would make my bacon bomb or fatty tonight. Got whatever I had available. I went with sauteed green peppers and onions in butter. 80/20 ground beef, pepperjack cheese, and bacon ofcourse. Had a rough time weaving the bacon but I did my best first time around. Popped her on the smoker around 930pm. Yeah its late but its all good. Got some pics for you guys













20170624_204335.jpg



__ joecapo
__ Jun 24, 2017


----------



## joecapo (Jun 24, 2017)

20170624_204116.jpg



__ joecapo
__ Jun 24, 2017


----------



## b-one (Jun 24, 2017)

If you don't eat it all tonight fry some with a coupleover easy eggs for breakfast!


----------



## joecapo (Jun 24, 2017)

Runny eggs and a fatty in the morning. Mmmmm mmmmmm


----------



## joecapo (Jun 25, 2017)

20170625_005238.jpg



__ joecapo
__ Jun 25, 2017


----------



## joecapo (Jun 25, 2017)

20170625_005630.jpg



__ joecapo
__ Jun 25, 2017


----------



## joecapo (Jun 25, 2017)

20170625_005845.jpg



__ joecapo
__ Jun 25, 2017


----------



## joecapo (Jun 25, 2017)

It came out very well. Not as juicy and cheesy as I hoped it to be. But very tastesy. Next time Medium con ceso, and tamed jalepenos in the middle might do the trick.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2017)

For your first try, I think you did an excellent job!

It looks delicious & I'm giving you a point for a job well done!

Al


----------



## sauced (Jun 25, 2017)

Looks great....nice job!!

Points


----------



## joecapo (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks guys. Any ideas on different types of fillers?


----------



## griz400 (Jun 25, 2017)

nice job on that fattie .... point...


----------

